# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS DSL-AC55U

## Retro

Γεια σας,

Δεν μπορώ να συγχρονίσω με τίποτα το παραπάνω modem/router. Όταν το βάζω σαν ADSL τότε κάνει sync στα 18mbit. Σε VDSL λέει link down. Από την WIND λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν. Να σημειώσω ότι το modem δεν μπορεί να κάνει autodetect την γραμμή. Έχω απελπιστεί και είμαι έτοιμος να το γυρίσω.
Έχεις κανείς συγχρονίσει ASUS VDSL Modem με VDSL Wind, να μου πει τι έκανε;

----------


## babis3g

Δεν εχω wind (ελπιζω καποιος να σου πει) ... αλλα
wan > internet connection, δοκιμασε vlan id 835 & internet detection disable
administration > dsl settings κανε enable το G.vector (non g.vector disable)
Για δοκιμη κλεισε το G.inp & to dynamic line adjustment
Tα logs τι λενε?

Το modem παροχου συνχρονιζει σε vdsl? γιατι εχουν κανει αλλαγες στισ καμπινες και μερικες φορες δεν συνχρονιζουν ουτε τα δικα τους

----------


## Retro

Έχω δοκιμάσει id 835 και internet detection disable, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν το είχα κάνει ταυτόχρονα.
Θα δοκιμάσω αυτά που μου είπες πάλι.
Αν κάποιος άλλος έχει wind, ας μου πει.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

AN πιανει οκ του παροχου να στειλουμε τα logs στο support ή βαλε ενα usb, πηγαινε στο administration > feedback και κανε enable το debug option και βαλε το να γραψει καμια ωρα, ακομα και αν δεν εχει συνδεση θα σου ζητησει να καταβασεις το file και το στελνεις στο email που δειχνει, οταν το κανεις μου λες αν το κοιταξουν πιο γρηγορα

----------


## Retro

Του provider συγχρονίζει κανονικά...
Προσπαθώ να πάρω log σε usb αλλά είναι unresponsive η επιλογή.
Όπως το έχω τώρα, προσπαθεί να κάνει initialize, ενώ αν αλλάξω κάτι πάει μέχρι prepare to init και μετά down...

ASUS





ZYXEL (ISP)

----------


## babis3g

στη φωτο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...6&d=1512489388
γιατι εχει service 2 στο service unit, δοκιμασε 1

αν παλι τιποτα στειλε email εδω να σου πουν τι να κανεις (οταν στειλεις μου το λες για να τους ενημερωσω να κοιταξουν πιο γρηγορα την περιπτωση) και γραψε referred by babis3g στον τιτλο
xdsl_feedback@asus.com

----------


## leoin

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...34#post6277834

Οι ρυθμίσεις σε wind vdsl απο καφάο στο Ν17. Πρέπει να είναι παρόμοιες κ στο δικό σου. Internet ditection enable POE echo, interval 6, max failure 10.

Αν κ το πιο πιθανό είναι η ρύθμιση που λέει ο babis

----------


## babis3g

δοκιμασε και τις ρυθμισεις που ειπε ο φιλος ... με το internet detection enable interval 6 / 10 & service 1

----------


## Retro

Παιδιά είχα βάλει service 2, γιατί στο service 1 δεν μου έβγαζε πεδία για username/password. Φυσικά έχω κάνει και όλες τις δοκιμές πριν και μετά και με το service 1.
Όπως και να έχει δοκίμασα τα πάντα. Το θέμα ξεκινάει από τον ίδιο τον wizard που δεν κάνει detect τίποτα. Από τι είδα στο Ν17 o wizard κάνει detect.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Σήμερα επέστρεψα το modem που το είχα πάρει black friday 89 euro. Μετά από άπειρες δοκιμές και σπάσιμο νέυρων δεν μπορούσα να το κρατήσω άλλο και τελικά να μείνω με κάτι που δεν θα παίξει. Και η κάθε δοκιμή ήθελε να έχω κάτω το ιντερνετ στο σπίτι, που οδηγούσε στο σπάσιμο νεύρων και των υπολοίπων...
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και τις γνώσεις σας!

----------


## babis3g

Τιποτα, με τι λογισμικο ηταν αν θυμασαι? το αναβαμθησες καθολου στο τελευταιο?

----------


## Retro

Είχα περάσει την πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση. Είχα κάνει δοκιμές και με αυτή που ήρθε...

----------


## Makisxxx

Καλημέρα 

Εγώ πάλι έχω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα. Με ASUS ac55u και Speed port entry 2I (μόνο για VOIP) δεν μου βγάζει γραμμή στο 13888. 
Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με αλλά νούμερα αλλά μόνο στο 13888. Τι παίζει?
 :Sad:

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι έχω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα. Με ASUS ac55u και Speed port entry 2I (μόνο για VOIP) δεν μου βγάζει γραμμή στο 13888. 
> Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με αλλά νούμερα αλλά μόνο στο 13888. Τι παίζει?


κανε ενα ερωτημα και εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-router-(ASUS)

----------


## Retro

> Καλημέρα 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι έχω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα. Με ASUS ac55u και Speed port entry 2I (μόνο για VOIP) δεν μου βγάζει γραμμή στο 13888. 
> Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με αλλά νούμερα αλλά μόνο στο 13888. Τι παίζει?


Εσένα σου παίζει με VDSL/Wind;

----------


## Makisxxx

Cosmote έχω. παίζει κανονικά. το μονο προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι δεν κάνει κλήση στο 13888.όλα τα αλλα δουλεύουν κανονικά

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλησπέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά!

Μόλις έγινα μέλος καθώς χθες εγκατέστησα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και σήμερα ξεκίνησα το ψάξιμο για να το ξεζουμίσω! 

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια αρχικά ώστε να το ρυθμίσω όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, χθες συνδέθηκε κατευθείαν και τρέχοντας το quick setup, έβαλα user name & pass και συνδέθηκε με τη μια. ISP OTE - dsl 24αρα.

Μετά απο ένα πρώτο reboot δεν έπιανε καν τη γραμμή και τελικά λύθηκε με shutdown και power up.

Παρατηρώ ότι συγχρονίζει πολύ χαμηλότερα από ότι το παλιό Thomson TG585 V8. Εκείνο κλείδωνε παλιότερα σχεδόν στα 18 ενώ τώρα τελευταία έφτανε σχεδόν 16.
To Asus  κλειδώνει κάτω απο τα 13 (12.227)!!!

Επειδή έχω διαβάσει πολύ καλά λόγια για το συγκεκριμένο router, μάλλον φταίει ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξω χειροκίνητα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις

Όποιος γνωρίζει και μπορεί να δώσει πληροφορίες θα βοήθήσει πάρα πολύ!

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά!
> 
> Μόλις έγινα μέλος καθώς χθες εγκατέστησα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και σήμερα ξεκίνησα το ψάξιμο για να το ξεζουμίσω! 
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια αρχικά ώστε να το ρυθμίσω όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, χθες συνδέθηκε κατευθείαν και τρέχοντας το quick setup, έβαλα user name & pass και συνδέθηκε με τη μια. ISP OTE - dsl 24αρα.
> 
> Μετά απο ένα πρώτο reboot δεν έπιανε καν τη γραμμή και τελικά λύθηκε με shutdown και power up.
> 
> Παρατηρώ ότι συγχρονίζει πολύ χαμηλότερα από ότι το παλιό Thomson TG585 V8. Εκείνο κλείδωνε παλιότερα σχεδόν στα 18 ενώ τώρα τελευταία έφτανε σχεδόν 16.
> ...


Συνηθως με τις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις ειναι οκ στις πιο πολλες γραμμες
Τωρα για να πειραξεις την γραμμη δες εδω για να ξερεις περιπου τι κανει η καθε ρυθμιση (μελλοντικα οταν το μαθεις)
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1015709/

Το οτι κλειδωνει ενα ελαχιστο πιο κατω, πιστευω οτι ειναι λογω συμβατοτητας chipset dslam / modem, ισως το προηγουμενο ειναι πιο συμβατο, ισως το συγκεκριμενο λογισμικο στο Asus
Δηλαδη απο ταχυτητα σχεδον 16 (αρα 15+) και το Asus στο 12+ ,  = 3 mbps που μπορει να ετυχε το συγκεκριμενο reboot ...  ή μπορει να φτιαχτει (να το φερουμε στα ισια του που λεω σε διαφορα topic), μεσω snr tweak
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχει βρει μη καλη γραμμη και σου χαμηλωσε ταχυτητα απο μονο του (ετσι ειναι κανονισμενο με τις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις) για πιο σταθεροτητα
Αυτο θα το καταλαβεις και απο τα στατιστικα με το snr downstream & crc errors και στο dsl settings αν εχει ενεργοποιηθει απο μονο του το stability adjustment 

Για να δουμε σε τι κατασταση περιπου ειναι η γραμμη
Kλεισε το Dynamic line adjustment και βαλε το stability adjustment στο disable (administration > dsl settings) και ανεβασε τα στατιστικα (system log>dsl log)

----------


## tsiliscfu

Το dla είναι enabled. Να το κλείσω?
Το stability adjustment είναι ήδη disabled

Παρατηρώ ότι το current snr margin “παίζει” . Δεν μένει σταθερό

----------


## babis3g

Χωρις στατιστικα δεν μπορω να πω σιγουρα, αλλα αν κλεισεις το dla και εχει θεμα η γραμμη θα ανεβασει snr για σταθεροτητα (αποσυνδεση με λιγο πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα)

Το οτι το snr παιζει, σημαινει οτι εχει βρει θορυβο στη γραμμη, ισως το προηγουμενο να ηταν πιο συμβατο και να ειχε λιγο καλυτερη αποδοση στη σταθεροτητα του snr
Αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα, αργο internet, buffeirng κλπ) ασε το ετσι

Ενεργοποιησε το espn adsl στο stable που ειναι για σταθεροτητα, ισως βοηθησει στην περιπτωση σου και να μην χρειαστει να αλλαξεις κατι στις ρυθμισεις

----------


## iokastis

> Γεια σας,
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να συγχρονίσω με τίποτα το παραπάνω modem/router. Όταν το βάζω σαν ADSL τότε κάνει sync στα 18mbit. Σε VDSL λέει link down. Από την WIND λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν. Να σημειώσω ότι το modem δεν μπορεί να κάνει autodetect την γραμμή. Έχω απελπιστεί και είμαι έτοιμος να το γυρίσω.
> Έχεις κανείς συγχρονίσει ASUS VDSL Modem με VDSL Wind, να μου πει τι έκανε;


 ψαξε στις ρυθμισεις vdsl ..αλλαξε προφιλ κτλ. κανε save και reboot μετα από κάθε ρυθμιση..και πες μας τι παιζει..και ανεβασε στατιστικα. κλικ δεξια επανω στο εικονιδιο που μοιαζει με πλανητη,μπες στo dsl log κτλ. στη δικη μου γραμμη λειτουργει πιο καλα από του παροχου αλλα δεν εχω vdsl για να σου πω.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά!
> 
> Μόλις έγινα μέλος καθώς χθες εγκατέστησα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και σήμερα ξεκίνησα το ψάξιμο για να το ξεζουμίσω! 
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια αρχικά ώστε να το ρυθμίσω όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, χθες συνδέθηκε κατευθείαν και τρέχοντας το quick setup, έβαλα user name & pass και συνδέθηκε με τη μια. ISP OTE - dsl 24αρα.
> 
> Μετά απο ένα πρώτο reboot δεν έπιανε καν τη γραμμή και τελικά λύθηκε με shutdown και power up.
> 
> Παρατηρώ ότι συγχρονίζει πολύ χαμηλότερα από ότι το παλιό Thomson TG585 V8. Εκείνο κλείδωνε παλιότερα σχεδόν στα 18 ενώ τώρα τελευταία έφτανε σχεδόν 16.
> ...


όταν εκανες την εγκατασταση σου αναβοσβηνε ένα θαυμαστικο ( ! ) για να κανεις update το firmware.κανε αυτό το update ακολουθώντας ΠΙΣΤΑ τις οδηγιες.μετα ανεβασε μας τα στατιστικα που για να τα δεις πατας επανω δεξια στο εικονιδιο που μοιαζει με πλανητη,μετα κλικ στο dsl log και μετα ότι βλέπεις εδώ να τα δουμε κι'εμεις. στη δικη μου γραμμη το dsl ac55u αποδιδει λιγο πιο καλα από του παροχου(S/P/entry 2i).

----------


## babis3g

> *Αρχικό μήνυμα από Retro*
> Γεια σας,
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να συγχρονίσω με τίποτα το παραπάνω modem/router. Όταν το βάζω σαν ADSL τότε κάνει sync στα 18mbit. Σε VDSL λέει link down. Από την WIND λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν. Να σημειώσω ότι το modem δεν μπορεί να κάνει autodetect την γραμμή. Έχω απελπιστεί και είμαι έτοιμος να το γυρίσω.
> Έχεις κανείς συγχρονίσει ASUS VDSL Modem με VDSL Wind, να μου πει τι έκανε;





> ψαξε στις ρυθμισεις vdsl ..αλλαξε προφιλ κτλ. κανε save και reboot μετα από κάθε ρυθμιση..και πες μας τι παιζει..και ανεβασε στατιστικα. κλικ δεξια επανω στο εικονιδιο που μοιαζει με πλανητη,μπες στo dsl log κτλ. στη δικη μου γραμμη λειτουργει πιο καλα από του παροχου αλλα δεν εχω vdsl για να σου πω.


Το προβλημα ειναι στο vectoring (απο οταν ξεκινησε το vectoring & εγιναν αλλαγες στις καμπινες) εχει βγει καινουριο λογισμικο που φτιαχνει το συχνρονισμο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...54#post6303354
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post6301421

----------


## iokastis

> Το προβλημα ειναι στο vectoring (απο οταν ξεκινησε το vectoring & εγιναν αλλαγες στις καμπινες) εχει βγει καινουριο λογισμικο που φτιαχνει το συχνρονισμο
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...54#post6303354
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post6301421


 νομιζω ότι στα στατιστικα του ειδα το 17a προφιλ γι'αυτο του ειπα να το ψαξει..default εχει το 30a,ισως εκει να του δουλεψει.

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλησπέρες

Παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα του πειράγματος...

Να σημειώσω ότι έγιναν αλλαγές: 
DSL Modulation> ADSL2+
ANNEX Mode> ANNEX A

Με τα παραπάνω ανέβηκε στα 16 !!!

Και μετά ξεκίνησα τα πειράματα...

Αυτή τι στιγμή έχω κελιδώσει στα 19.066 down / 1023 up (σε μια απο τις δοκιμές κλείδωσε στα 19.667 / 1015...!!!)

Έκανα τα παρακάτω:
DLA>Disabled
Stability Adjustment > 7 ...!!!
ESNP> Default μιας και με Stable κλείδωνε λίγο πιο κάτω...

Logs....

----------


## babis3g

ωραια, το μαθαινεις, αλλα εχει πολλα λαθη, ασε το stability adjustment γυρω στα 5db δηλαδη περιπου να συνχρονιζει στα 16 mbps σαν το παλιο, ετσι θα εχει πιο καλη σταθεροτητα
Εναλλακτικα το αφηνεις ετσι, και αν κανει προβλημα χαμηλωνεις το stability ενα-ενα (απο 7 σε 6,5,4) μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη

----------


## iokastis

το stability δουλευει αναποδα,οσο ανεβάζεις στα θετικα τοσο ριχνεις το snr.σε κάθε αλλαγη(admin-dsl settings) μετα από το save κανε κι'ενα reboot ..ετσι εκανα εγω όταν δοκιμαζα.το μηχανακι είναι μια πολύ καλη αγορα αλλα δεν εχει τσιπ Broadcom και σε μια όχι και τοσο καλη γραμμη οτε αυτό δημιουργει θεματα σε ότι αφορα το κλειδωμα.το 6.8 στο line att είναι κουφη ενδειξη..συμφωνα με αυτό θα επρεπε ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ να κλειδωνεις στο μαξ.

----------


## iokastis

τα στατιστικα του δικου μου dsl-ac55u.η γραμμη είναι cosmote και το snr είναι αυτό του παροχου +-8db. 
"
DSL Information
DSL Driver Version
FwVer:5.5.2.7_A_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.2  
DSL Link Status
up
DSL Uptime 
0 days 1 hours 27 minutes 29 seconds  
DSL Modulation
ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS)
ANNEX Mode
ANNEX A
DSL Exchange(DSLAM)
Broadcom
Current Profile
N/A
System Vendor ID
2605443544e00
System Vendor Model ID
00000000000000000000000000000000
Modem Vendor ID
26005443434E5A01

Line Stats
 Downstream Upstream  
TCM(Trellis Coded Modulation)
On 
On
SNR Margin
7.9 dB
13.1 dB
Line Attenuation
12.7 dB 
6.9 dB
Path Mode
Interleaved
Interleaved
Interleave Depth
64
4
Data Rate
20082 kbps 
1015 kbps
MAX Rate
22036 kbps
1026 kbps
POWER
18.1 dbm 
11.3 dbm
INP
1.8 symbols 
1.8 symbols
INP-SHINE
- 
-
INP-REIN
-
-
CRC
0
  "

- - - Updated - - -

χθες 'σκαβωντας' βρηκα και καποιες εντολες telnet που λειτουργουν 

"tcapi show Info_Adsl"  -  shows the dsl stats for modem router units - DSL-AC56U etc.

"lsmod" - shows which loadable kernel modules are currently loaded

"cat /proc/tc3162/adsl_stats" - show DSL status, such as DSL SNR, attenuation, attainable rate, DSL uptime etc.

"uname -a" - gives the Linux version

----------


## babis3g

Ναι εχει καλα κολπακια ... εχε υποψην και αυτο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...er#post5909451
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...52#post6311152

----------


## iokastis

> Ναι εχει καλα κολπακια ... εχε υποψην και αυτο
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...er#post5909451
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...52#post6311152


 ευχαριστω Μπαμπη.να ρωτησω οι εντολες αυτές υποθετω ότι είναι για vdsl συνδεση η κανουν και για adsl?

----------


## babis3g

το tx power (για το power level) ειναι μονο για vdsl, το αλλο νομιζω πιανει και σε adsl

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλημέρα σας

SOS !!!

Προχώρησα σε firmware upgrade!

Πήγα στο support.asus.com, έγραψα το μοντέλο και κατέβασα το τελευταίο firmware!

Από το ui του router πήγα στο αντίστοιχο section και έκανα upload το αρχείο με κατάληξη .trx

Όταν τελείωσε κράτησα πατημένο του κουμπάκι reset για 10 δευτερα

Τώρα τίποτα, αναβοσβήνει το power led και μέσω του 192.168.1.1 εμφανίζεται η TC Rescue Page όπου μου ζητά να ανεβάσω πάλι το αρχείο του firmware. 

Ενώ του δίνω το ίδιο αρχείο μου βγάζει 
Wrong File Name

Any ideas Please !!!!

- - - Updated - - -

False Alarm

Το έκλεισα και το άναψα μετά από 5 λεπτά και τώρα παίζει

Με δουλεύει κανονικά νομίζω...

----------


## babis3g

Mαλλον το εβαλες σε rescue mode κατα λαθος
Aν ετυχε και αμεσως μολις περασες το λογισμικο εκανες reset, μαλλον το εβαλες σε rescue mode, μολις κανεις αναβαθμηση, θελει reset μετα οταν ολα τα led ειναι αναμενα σε πληρη λειτουργικοτητα μετα την αναβαθμηση
Επισης Αν πατησεις το reset πανω απο 10-12 δευτερα παλι θα μπει σε rescue mode

----------


## tsiliscfu

Όπως το περιγράφεις μάλλον εγώ φταίω! Το έκανα αμέσως μόλις έκανα την αναβάθμιση! 

Τώρα έχω κάνει ξανά όλες τις ρυθμίσεις και παίζει μια χαρά!

Θεωρείς ότι χρειάζεται προληπτικά το reset ή ότι τυχόν bug υπήρχε στο προηγούμενο, τωρά πια έχει περάσει και δεν θα ωφελήσει το reset?

----------


## babis3g

αν δεν σου κανει καποιο προβλημα ασε ετσι, την επομενη αν θελεις κανεις προληπτικα

----------


## tsiliscfu

Ok, σε εύχαριστώ

Θα δω πως θα πάει και ανάλογα θα κινηθώ

Υ.Γ. Τσίτα μιλάμε το εργαλείο!!!

----------


## iokastis

στη φωτο με τα στατιστικα που ανεβασες βλεπω το line att και θελω να σε ρωτησω,ποσο κλειδωνει με το snr του παροχου και ποια είναι η τιμη του πχ. 8 η 9 db ?

----------


## babis3g

ειναι δυνατα απο θεμα hardware και το λογισμικο το εχουν φτιαξει αρκετα με τον καιρο, καποιες φορες εχει ακομα θεματακια, αλλα οτι αναφερουμε συνηθως φτιχνεται, το προβλημα ειναι οτι μερικες φορες φτιαχνουν κατι και χαλαει αλλο ... για κατω ή γυρω στα 100ευρω νομιζω αξιζουν αρκετα για απλη κοικιακη χρηση ειναι πολυ καλα

----------


## tsiliscfu

Για δείτε και πείτε μου




Όταν βάλω το Stability Adjustment 7,8 κλπ παίρνω ip 2.85........ ενώ αν το βάλω 6 τότε μου δίνει άλλη 95.... 

Αλλάζει κάτι , κερδίζω ή χάνω κάτι?

----------


## iokastis

> Για δείτε και πείτε μου
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν βάλω το Stability Adjustment 7,8 κλπ παίρνω ip 2.85........ ενώ αν το βάλω 6 τότε μου δίνει άλλη 95.... 
> 
> Αλλάζει κάτι , κερδίζω ή χάνω κάτι?


 η αλλαγη ip είναι από την επανεκκινηση που κανει.αν θες όμως απαντησε μου σε αυτό που σε ρωτησα πιο πανω.

----------


## tsiliscfu

Με το Thomson του ΟΤΕ κλείδωνε σχεδόν στα 16 με SNR Margin 9

Όταν πρωτοσύνδεσα το AC55u κλείδωσε σχεδόν στα 12 χωρίς να πειράξω καμία ρύθμιση.

Μετά έβαλα χειροκίνητα ADSL2+ & ANNEX A και ανέβηκε πάνω απο 16. Στη συνέχεια πείραξα το SNR και αισίως κλείδωσε πάνω απο 19 χωρίς προβλήματα στη χρήση. Βέβαια η  γραμμή μάζευε λάθη αλλά χωρίς να έχω προβλήματα.

Το Θέμα που προέκυψε όμως σήμερα είναι πολύ σοβαρό και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω βρεί Λύση. Επικοινώνησα τηλεφωνικά και με τον ΟΤΕ και είδαν και οι ίδιοι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά και έχουν ανοίξει αναφορά βλάβης.

Λοιπόν, μετά το firmware update κι ενώ όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι έχοντας κλειδώσει στα 19, λέω να τα πειράξω λίγο μπας και κερδίσω ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.

Τί το ήθελα. Βάζω το SNR στα 8, apply & Reboot...

Ανοίγει, συνδέεται και νάτα.....14.....!!!

Ξαναχαμηλώνω snr, τίποτα πάλι σχεδόν 14. Να μην μακρυγορώ τηλεφωνώ στον ΟΤΕ γίνονται οι αρχικοί έλεγχοι και επαννεκινήσεις... τίποτα...  Κουμπώνω το καλώδιο κατευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ, τίποτα. Αλλάζω το splitter πάλι τίποτα.
Δοκιμάζω με το Thomson του ΟΤΕ... να σου τα 11 κάτι...!!! Αμάν!!! 
Τηλέφωνο πάλι στον ΟΤΕ όπου μιλάω με τον ίδιο τεχνικό,, το τσεκάρει και μένει άναυδος... Κάτι παίζει σίγουρα μου λέει... είσαι πολύ κοντά στο Κέντρο και δεν δικαιολογείται με τίποτα αυτή η ταχύτητα και συμπεριφοράς της γραμμής.

Θα στείλω άμεσα αναφορά βλάβης να το δεί το τεχνικό τμήμα, μπορεί και να σου στείλω και νέο ρούτερ. Στη κουβέντα πάνω του ανέφερα αν θα μπορούσε να μου βελτιώσει το SNR και απάντησε ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να το κανουν οι τεχνικοί που θα ελέγξουν το πρόβλημα της γραμμής

Αναμένω λοιπόν τα νεοτερα!!! Το μάτιασα... χαχαχα

Λέτε να φταίω εγώ που τάραξα τη γραμμή παιζωντας 3 ημέρες με το snr για να δω πόσο ψηλά μπορώ να κλειδώσω απροβλημάτιστα....??? Παίζει να φτιάξει? Θέλω τα 19 μου πίσω...χαχαχα

----------


## babis3g

με πειραγμενο σε πιο χαμηλο απο εσενα το snr απο το stability πηρες τηλεφωνο τον οτε?
Το οτι εχει μονιμα πλεον 14 σημαινει οτι κλειδωσαν την γραμμη, για μονιμη σταθεροτητα, ισως να ειδαν χαμηλο snr και να νομιζουν οτι εχει θεμα η γραμμη?

----------


## tsiliscfu

Κοίτα, μπορεί να την πάτησα σαν πρωτάρης! Όντως το έκανα... χαχαχα

Δεν μου είπαν τίποτα...!

Βέβαια το δεύτερο τηλεφώνημα έγινε έχοντας το Thomson πάνω , το οποίο και θα το αφήσω έως ότου γίνουν οι έλεγχοι και με ενημερώσουν για το αποτέλεσμα!

Το Θέμα είναι τώρα τί κάνουμε ???

Θα μπορέσω λες ποτέ να έχω ξανά τα 19 ?

Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι? Καμιά ελπίδα?

----------


## babis3g

ωωχχχ ...  ειδαν πιο χαμηλο snr, και ...
 ειτε το καταλαβαν και σε κλειδωσαν (δεν πιστευω γιατι μετα εβαλες το thomson που εχει το default snr και φαινεται μπερδευτηκαν) ... ειτε με χαμηλο snr θα νομιζαν οτι η γραμμη εχει θορυβο και σου εβαλαν fix profile για σταθεροτητα

Οταν χαμηλωσουμε το snr δημιουργειται θορυβος στη γραμμη και crosstalk, που σημαινει πιο ασταθης γραμμη αφου το snr ειναι πιο χαμηλο αρα και πιο πολλα λαθη, και για αυτο οι παροχοι δεν δινου κατω απο 6 db στη καλυτερη
Επισης δεν αρεσει στους παροχους να πειραζουμε εμεις το snr γιατι δημιουργει προβλημα και στους γειτονες με ασταθεια

Τωρα μπορει να σε αφησουν κλειδωμενο μεχρι να βρουν τη τυχον βλαβη και ισως μονιμα ... θα ελεγα να κανεις το εξης
Ξεσυνδεσε το οποιο modem για 5 λεπτα (θα το δουν) και μετα οταν το ανοιξεις απο αλλα 5 λεπτα, παρε τους τηλεφωνο και να τους πεις οτι βρηκες τι φταει ...
πες τους οτι ηταν οι χαλκινες επαφες μεσα στη πριζα εκει που παταει το φις, ειχαν σκουρια
Το καθαρησες και θα παρεις συντομα μετα τις γιορτες καινουρια, οποτε αν γινεται να σου αφησουν τη γραμμη ως ειχε πριν και να ακυρωσουν τη βλαβη
Ομως μαλλον θα πρεπει να περιμενεις 2-3 μερες για τη διαρκεια της βλαβης
Αν δεν σε ακουσουν αμεσως οταν κλεισει η βλαβη ξανα τηλεφωνο για να βαλουν την γραμμη οπως ειχε πριν ...
καλη τυχη ... 
και φυσικα μην βαλεις λιγο καιρο το snr χαμηλα, γιατι συνεχιζουν να παρακολουθουν την γραμμη ... αν βαλεις ξανα το Asus επανω, ασε το stability adjustment στο disable και φυσικα αν ξανα παρεις τηλεφωνο το snr να ειναι παντα στο default

----------


## iokastis

όταν πιο πανω εγραψα για το line att ενοουσα όλα αυτά.με το line att που εχει ο φιλος θα επρεπε όχι 16 να εχει αλλα 24 στη θεωρια και με πειραγμα του snr να σπαει και τη θεωρια όπως κανω και ας μαζευει λαθη,τα λαθη είναι άλλο ζητημα από το μαξ στη γραμμη.τι θελω να πω? ας εχω τη δυνατοτητα και μετα κανονιζω την ταχυτητα αναλογα για πιο σταθερη συνδεση κτλ. . για εμενα το 16 με line att 6 είναι τιποτα.να βαλει επανω το τομσον μετα να καλεσει το 13888 και να ζητησει fast αλλα ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ 24αρι προφιλ.αφου παρει τα sms και δει την αλλαγη να κουμπωσει πανω το asus και ξεζουμισει τη γραμμη του..οχι να βαζει 7 το stability και να ανεβαζει 3 mbps!! εγω με 7 τερματιζω τη γραμμη στα 24.5 και εχω line att 12.5. μπορει το asus να μη κραταει τη συνδεση αλλα εχω τη δυνατοτητα να το κανω.βαζω λοιπον το stability στο 5 κλειδωνει το asus στα 23 και όλα οκ  :Wink: 

up:να προσθεσω όταν ο φιλος δει την αλλαγη να μην κανει τιποτα πριν εξακριβωσει πως η βλαβη εκλεισε.στην αναγκη αν δεν λαβει το αναλογο sms να καλεσει το 13888 και να ζητησει το κλείσιμο της βλαβης.μετα να κανει όλα τα κολπα με το asus  :Wink:

----------


## tsiliscfu

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για την βοήθεια και τις συμβουλές.

Αυτά παθαίνω σας πρωτάρης! Απο την άλλη βέβαια με έτρωγε κι εμένα, εφόσον πήρα το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα (που κάνει όλα αυτά που μπορεί να κάνει) γιατί να μην το εκμεταλλευτώ? Με έχουν τόσα χρόνια στα 16 και βλέπω ότι μπορώ να έχω 20 άνετα, του έδωσα και κατάλαβε. Νόμιζα ότι έχω άλλη γραμμή....
Θα κάνω αύριο την αποσύνδεση του ρούτερ για κάνα 5λεπτο και μετά θα κάνω το τηλέφωνο να τους πω για σκουριά στο πριζάκι. Μετά θα απαιτήσω το ελεύθερο 24αρι, κλείσιμο βλάβης κλπ.
Όντως, ψάχνοντας λίγο στο google αλλά και στο νετ γενικότερα και στο forum έιδα κάποια πράγματα για το line att... πιο κοντά δεν γίνεται....

----------


## iokastis

> Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για την βοήθεια και τις συμβουλές.
> 
> Αυτά παθαίνω σας πρωτάρης! Απο την άλλη βέβαια με έτρωγε κι εμένα, εφόσον πήρα το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα (που κάνει όλα αυτά που μπορεί να κάνει) γιατί να μην το εκμεταλλευτώ? Με έχουν τόσα χρόνια στα 16 και βλέπω ότι μπορώ να έχω 20 άνετα, του έδωσα και κατάλαβε. Νόμιζα ότι έχω άλλη γραμμή....
> Θα κάνω αύριο την αποσύνδεση του ρούτερ για κάνα 5λεπτο και μετά θα κάνω το τηλέφωνο να τους πω για σκουριά στο πριζάκι. Μετά θα απαιτήσω το ελεύθερο 24αρι, κλείσιμο βλάβης κλπ.
> Όντως, ψάχνοντας λίγο στο google αλλά και στο νετ γενικότερα και στο forum έιδα κάποια πράγματα για το line att... πιο κοντά δεν γίνεται....


 ακριβως,μονο όταν τους παρεις τηλεφωνο στη γραμμη να εχεις το τομσον τα υπολοιπα όπως τα ειπες.θα περιμενω να γραψεις τις απολαβες με το assus,κατι μου λεει ότι θα κλειδωσει γυρω στα 23.7 διχως αποσυνδεσεις...και θα βλέπεις ένα ατεναμπλ γυρω στα 26 με 27 που θα σε τσιτωνει για vdsl :Wink:  :One thumb up:

----------


## tsiliscfu

Είχα κρατήσει και ένα screenshot 2 ημέρες πριν βάλω το Asus , στις 30-12 . Δείτε ταχύτητα που είχα και line att 


Και κοιτάχτε και τώρα...

----------


## babis3g

οπως ειπε και ο φιλος στο #45, μην κανεις τιποτα απο αλλαγες τωρα μεχρι να κλεισει η βλαβη

----------


## tsiliscfu

Thanks!!!!

To ατεναμπλ τί είναι???

Αααχχχχχ δυστυχώς το vdsl θα αργήσω να το δω.... αααχχχχ τους ρώτησα και σήμερα αν είναι στα επόμενα σχέδια για την περιοχή αλλά μπα... θα με ενημερώσουν είπαν....

----------


## iokastis

> Thanks!!!!
> 
> To ατεναμπλ τί είναι???
> 
> Αααχχχχχ δυστυχώς το vdsl θα αργήσω να το δω.... αααχχχχ τους ρώτησα και σήμερα αν είναι στα επόμενα σχέδια για την περιοχή αλλά μπα... θα με ενημερώσουν είπαν....


 είναι το μαξ που μπορει να φτασει η ταχυτητα στη γραμμη σου αναλογα βεβαια με το n/m στο download πχ Attainable Rate (Kbps): down 25024 up 1161. αυτά είναι από το tp link ..στο asus μου εδειχνε 26000-27000 .αχ να ειχε Broadcom τσιπ το asus!

----------


## babis3g

αν εισαι στη περιοχη που μου ειπες με PM εχει παει η οπτικη μεσω γαζατικα (πριν γιατρωνες) απο εκει μπαινει μεσα για κορακιανα, φαινεται στη ακρη του δρομου οπως παμε για παλαιο, απο τη δεξια μερια ... για εμας μαλλον θα αργησει γιατι ειναι ετσι τα χωρια αραια που δεν ξερω τι καλυψη θα κανουν ... μαλλον θα αργησει

----------


## tsiliscfu

Ναι εκεί που σου είπα μένω.
Ελικρινά δεν μπορώ να το Καταλάβω γιατί δεν το έχουν κάνει ακόμη. Ας ελπίσουμε να αλλάξουν στάση. Η Αχαράβη έχει vdsl εδώ και ενάμιση δυο χρόνια τώρα...!!! και εμείς ακόμα με τα περιστέρια και τα σήματα καπνού...

Τεσπα, μια διευκρίνιση για μην πω καμιά κουταμάρα και γελάνε μαζί μου στον ΟΤΕ, αφού κάνουν τους ελέγχους τους ζητάω να μου κάνουν τη γραμμή Ελεύθερη 24αρα και τύπο Fast Path ή πρέπει να τα πω κάπως αλλιώς?

----------


## babis3g

> Αυτά παθαίνω σας πρωτάρης! Απο την άλλη βέβαια με έτρωγε κι εμένα, εφόσον πήρα το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα (που κάνει όλα αυτά που μπορεί να κάνει) γιατί να μην το εκμεταλλευτώ? Με έχουν τόσα χρόνια στα 16 και βλέπω ότι μπορώ να έχω 20 άνετα, του έδωσα και κατάλαβε. Νόμιζα ότι έχω άλλη γραμμή....


οπως ειπα αν πειραξεις την γραμμη κανει επιρεασμο και στους αλλους ... επειδη ξερω σχετικα την περιοχη και μαλλον θα ξερεις οτι το δικτυο στα χωρια μας ειναι παλαιο, δεν φταει παντα ο οτε ... ξερω απο καλες πηγες οτι φταιει και η φυση που η γραμμες στη περιοχη δεν ειναι καλες
Πχ ξερω και σε δεη και σε οτε, οτι κολωνες εχουν φαει κεραυνο, τα καλωδια περνανε μεσα απο δεντρα που πεφτουν με τον αερα και κοβουν τα καλωδια, αλλες φορες απο φωτια κλπ
Ο οτε περιοχης κανει οτι μπορει, αλλα απο μπαλωμα σε μπαλωμα, ελα μαζευεται και λιγο θορυβος, οποτε δεν πανε παντα οι γραμμες τερμα γκαζι οχι επειδη φταιει ο οτε αλλα πρεπει και αυτος να βαλει ενα balance

- - - Updated - - -

ναι ζητα ελευθερη 24αρα ...

κοιτα το χωριο σου και το δικο μου ειναι μακρυα 4-5 χιλομετρα, για να δωσει vdsl πρεπει να ειναι καποιος μεχρι 1000 μ το πολυ και σε τετοια αποσταση ισως ειναι και καλυτερα με adsl ... που να πρωτοβαλουν? γιατι και τα αλλα χωρια εχουν αποσταση 1-2 χιλ το καθε ενα, δεν ειναι ευκολο ... ισως αργοτερα να βαλουν σε καθε χωριο mini dslam για vdsl , μονο ετσι το κοβω και αν δεν υπαρχει και πληθησμος πολυς, ακομα πιο δυσκολα ... αλλα δεν ξερω τον σχεδιασμο τους, υποθεσεις κανω

----------


## tsiliscfu

> οπως ειπα αν πειραξεις την γραμμη κανει επιρεασμο και στους αλλους ... επειδη ξερω σχετικα την περιοχη και μαλλον θα ξερεις οτι το δικτυο στα χωρια μας ειναι παλαιο, δεν φταει παντα ο οτε ... ξερω απο καλες πηγες οτι φταιει και η φυση που η γραμμες στη περιοχη δεν ειναι καλες
> Πχ ξερω και σε δεη και σε οτε, οτι κολωνες εχουν φαει κεραυνο, τα καλωδια περνανε μεσα απο δεντρα που πεφτουν με τον αερα και κοβουν τα καλωδια, αλλες φορες απο φωτια κλπ
> Ο οτε περιοχης κανει οτι μπορει, αλλα απο μπαλωμα σε μπαλωμα, ελα μαζευεται και λιγο θορυβος, οποτε δεν πανε παντα οι γραμμες τερμα γκαζι οχι επειδη φταιει ο οτε αλλα πρεπει και αυτος να βαλει ενα balance


Συμφωνώ σε αυτά που λές και το καταλαβαίνω. Από την άλλη, ευτυχώς οι γείτονες λείπουν μόνιμα στην Αθήνα (έρχονται κάνα μήνα το καλοκαίρι) οπότε είμαι μόνος σε αρκετά μέτρα άντε μεχρι το κουτί να είναι άλλοι δυο το πολύ.
Επιπλέον, πριν απο καμιά 15 χρόνια έπεσε κεραυνός στο σπίτι του απέναντι και άλλαξαν όλα τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ. Τα είχε κάνει  κομματάκια και δεν είχαμε τηλ. πόσες μέρες. Οπότε σχε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο χωρίο μέχρι το κουτί έχω την πιο νέα καλωδίωση. Φαντάσου ότι τότε μου είχε κάψει το λαπτοπ επειδή το είχα στο internet με dial-up.... (ευτυχώς το είχε καλύψει η εγγύηση)

----------


## iokastis

> Ναι εκεί που σου είπα μένω.
> Ελικρινά δεν μπορώ να το Καταλάβω γιατί δεν το έχουν κάνει ακόμη. Ας ελπίσουμε να αλλάξουν στάση. Η Αχαράβη έχει vdsl εδώ και ενάμιση δυο χρόνια τώρα...!!! και εμείς ακόμα με τα περιστέρια και τα σήματα καπνού...
> 
> Τεσπα, μια διευκρίνιση για μην πω καμιά κουταμάρα και γελάνε μαζί μου στον ΟΤΕ, αφού κάνουν τους ελέγχους τους ζητάω να μου κάνουν τη γραμμή Ελεύθερη 24αρα και τύπο Fast Path ή πρέπει να τα πω κάπως αλλιώς?


 fast προφιλ 24αρι ουτε τσακ παρακατω.

----------


## tsiliscfu

> ναι ζητα ελευθερη 24αρα ...
> 
> κοιτα το χωριο σου και το δικο μου ειναι μακρυα 4-5 χιλομετρα, για να δωσει vdsl πρεπει να ειναι καποιος μεχρι 1000 μ το πολυ και σε τετοια αποσταση ισως ειναι και καλυτερα με adsl ... που να πρωτοβαλουν? γιατι και τα αλλα χωρια εχουν αποσταση 1-2 χιλ το καθε ενα, δεν ειναι ευκολο ... ισως αργοτερα να βαλουν σε καθε χωριο mini dslam για vdsl , μονο ετσι το κοβω και αν δεν υπαρχει και πληθησμος πολυς, ακομα πιο δυσκολα ... αλλα δεν ξερω τον σχεδιασμο τους, υποθεσεις κανω


Απόσταση 1000μ απo που εννοείς???
Εγω στραβώνω γιατί όπως ξέρεις στο χωριό μου έχουμε το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (εκείνο το μεγάλο κτίριο πάνω στο δρόμο) και θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουμε vdsl
 Δεν ξέρω τι εγκαταστάσεις φιλοξενεί ακριβώς αλλά όπως και να έχει είναι κέντρο

----------


## iokastis

> Απόσταση 1000μ απ που εννοείς???
> Εγω στραβώνω γιατί όπως ξέρεις στο χωριό μου έχουμε το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (εκείνο το μεγάλο κτίριο πάνω στο δρόμο) και θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουμε vdsl


 εδώ σ'εμενα ακουστε κατασταση.τρια χωρια το δικο μου με 900 κατοικους είναι στη μεση των αλλων δυο με 250 κατοικους το καθενα.εσκαψαν και εφεραν ινες και στο δικο μας κτηριο του οτε,ομως τα αλλα δυο χωραια εχουν vdsl50 κι'εμεις όχι.τους καλεσα και δεν ηξεραν τι να μου πουνε..χαριτολογώντας εκλεισα λεγωντας ότι μαλλον σ'εμας θα δωσουν με τη μια το vectoring :ROFL:

----------


## babis3g

> Απόσταση 1000μ απo που εννοείς???
> Εγω στραβώνω γιατί όπως ξέρεις στο χωριό μου έχουμε το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (εκείνο το μεγάλο κτίριο πάνω στο δρόμο) και θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουμε vdsl
>  Δεν ξέρω τι εγκαταστάσεις φιλοξενεί ακριβώς αλλά όπως και να έχει είναι κέντρο


1000m απο το ΑΚ ή καμπινα, ναι το ξερω οτι υπαρχει κεντρο εκει, εχει κλεισει αλλα κρατανε τo dslam σε λειτουργεια ... παλια ηταν και αυτο μεγαλο χωριο ... μαλλον θα εισαι απο τους τυχερους να παρουν full speed οταν ερθει με το καλο ... αλλα θα ειναι μονο για το χωριο σας, αν ερθει vdsl τα αλλα χωρια δεν τα καλυπτει το αυτου κεντρο, επλιζω να μην αργησει

- - - Updated - - -




> εδώ σ'εμενα ακουστε κατασταση.τρια χωρια το δικο μου με 900 κατοικους είναι στη μεση των αλλων δυο με 250 κατοικους το καθενα.εσκαψαν και εφεραν ινες και στο δικο μας κτηριο του οτε,ομως τα αλλα δυο χωραια εχουν vdsl50 κι'εμεις όχι.τους καλεσα και δεν ηξεραν τι να μου πουνε..χαριτολογώντας εκλεισα λεγωντας ότι μαλλον σ'εμας θα δωσουν με τη μια το vectoring


θα ερθει και εκει, κουραγιο  :Smile:

----------


## tsiliscfu

Λοιπόν, Πήγα στο σπίτι του πατέρα μου στα 20μ από το δικό μου. Και ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα...
Ε ρε γλέντια που θα έχουμε έτσι και μου πούν καμιά παπάτζα...

Ε, Κύριε τόσο είναι το μέγιστο στην περιοχή σας 12 ή 14... χαχαχα

Ο πατέρας μου παίζει με ένα Huawei δεκαετίας...

----------


## iokastis

> Λοιπόν, Πήγα στο σπίτι του πατέρα μου στα 20μ από το δικό μου. Και ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα...
> Ε ρε γλέντια που θα έχουμε έτσι και μου πούν καμιά παπάτζα...
> 
> Ε, Κύριε τόσο είναι το μέγιστο στην περιοχή σας 12 ή 14... χαχαχα
> 
> Ο πατέρας μου παίζει με ένα Huawei δεκαετίας...


 ερε και να βλεπουν ορισμένοι το noise margin στο download..οτε ειπαμε κι'ο μπαμπας ετσι;   :Wink:

----------


## tsiliscfu

> ερε και να βλεπουν ορισμένοι το noise margin στο download..οτε ειπαμε κι'ο μπαμπας ετσι;


Όντως πολύ καλά τα νούμερα! Τώρα τα κατάλαβα βέβαια που άρχισα να ασχολούμαι για το ASUS. Αλλά από τη άλλη δεν έχουμε αυτό που θα έπρεπε βέσει των αριθμών! 
Θα δείξει στο τέλος

Ναι ΟΤΕ και στον πατέρα!

Στην ουσία είναι η παλιά μου γραμμή την οποία και άφησα όταν μετακόμισα στο δικό μου σπίτι όπου έκανα νέα σύνδεση

----------


## iokastis

> Όντως πολύ καλά τα νούμερα! Τώρα τα κατάλαβα βέβαια που άρχισα να ασχολούμαι για το ASUS. Αλλά από τη άλλη δεν έχουμε αυτό που θα έπρεπε βέσει των αριθμών! 
> Θα δείξει στο τέλος
> 
> Ναι ΟΤΕ και στον πατέρα!
> 
> Στην ουσία είναι η παλιά μου γραμμή την οποία και άφησα όταν μετακόμισα στο δικό μου σπίτι όπου έκανα νέα σύνδεση


 καλημερα.φιλε μου για να παιξεις με το snr πρεπει να εχεις βαση.τι ενοω,αν πχ ο παροχος σε βαλει για χψ λογους σε καποιο κλειδωμενο προφιλ τοτε ότι και να κανεις δεν θα εχει αποτέλεσμα.εχω πεσει σε υπαλληλο στην εξυπηρετιση που επεμενε ότι με εχουν σε ξεκλειδωτο προφιλ ενώ εγω πριν τον καλεσω ειδα με άλλο μοντεμ ρουτερ ότι ηταν 20αρι,δηλαδη δεν ανεβαινε η ταχυτητα πανω από 20100 kbps οσο κι'αν χαμηλωνα εγω το noise margin στο download.μερικοι και το τονιζω νομιζουν ότι ολοι ειμαστε ασχετοι και μας λενε οτιδήποτε για να απαλαγουν από εμας,δυστυχως αυτή είναι η πρακτικη,θελω να πιστευω,λιγων στην εξυπηρετιση που χαλαει την εικονα ολων των υπολοιπων.σου ξαναλεω μεχρι που να κλεισει η βλαβη να εχεις στη γραμμη το Τόμσον και αφου κλεισει η κλεισεις εσυ τη βλαβη να κουμπώσεις το asus.θελω να πιστευω ότι αν από την cosmote είναι όλα οκ με μια ρυθμιση 3-4-5 το πολύ στο stability θα εχεις το μαξ στο κλειδωμα.

up: η ειρωνεια μου για το 6αρι target είναι γιατι στην cosmote όταν τους ζητας 6 noise margin στο download σου λενε όχι γιατι αυτή είναι η πολιτικη της εταιριας.πολιτικη που είναι διατριτη και αυτό φαινεται και από τα δυο διαφορετικα στατιστικα,το δικο σου και του πατερα σου.

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλημέρα. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα

Κατα αρχήν αυτό που λες για την βάση το κατάλαβα με την μια απο τη στιγμή που μετά απο κάποιο reset άρχισε να κλειδώνει στα 14 όσο και αν πείραζα το snr οπότε την ψιλιάστηκα τη δουλειά ότι με κλείδωσαν και ξεκίνησα τα τηλέφωνα και λοιπές ενέργιες.

Απο το δευτερο χθεσινό τηλέφωνο και έως ότου κλείσει η βλάβη θα παίζω με το Thomson.

Πριν απο λίγο το έκλεισα για κάνα δεκάλεπτο όπως είπε και ο babis3g για να τους πω ότι βρήκα σκουριά στην πρίζα και θα την αλλάξω.

Μακάρι να πέσω σε κάνα υπάλληλο που κατανοεί κάποια πράγματα και να μου το κάνει με ευγενικό τρόπο, διαφορετικά θα κάνω ότι μπορώ (τηλέφωνα, email, παράπονα κλπ) για να πετύχω το ελεύθερο 24αρι , βασιζόμενος πάντα (όπως πολύ σωστά είπες) στα δεδομένα που ισχύουν στη σύνδεση του πατέρα μου και τα οποία καταρίπτουν τα όσα μου έχουν πει μέχρι τώρα (τόσο είναι στην περιοχή σας κλπ)

Ελπίζω ότι με snr 6 και ελέυθρο 24αρι όντως στο χαλαρό με ένα 5 στο stability adjustment θα κλειδώνει στη μεγιστη ταχύτητα και πολύ κοντά στην ονομαστική. Αμην και πότε...!!!!

Να δοκιμάσω το ASUS στην σύνδεση του πατέρα μου να δω απο τώρα τί ψάρια πιάνει??? Να ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά να ανεβάζω το snr???  4-5-6 για να έχω στα χέρια μου δεδομένα και να μην μου λένε ότι θέλουν???

----------


## iokastis

> Καλημέρα. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα
> 
> Κατα αρχήν αυτό που λες για την βάση το κατάλαβα με την μια απο τη στιγμή που μετά απο κάποιο reset άρχισε να κλειδώνει στα 14 όσο και αν πείραζα το snr οπότε την ψιλιάστηκα τη δουλειά ότι με κλείδωσαν και ξεκίνησα τα τηλέφωνα και λοιπές ενέργιες.
> 
> Απο το δευτερο χθεσινό τηλέφωνο και έως ότου κλείσει η βλάβη θα παίζω με το Thomson.
> 
> Πριν απο λίγο το έκλεισα για κάνα δεκάλεπτο όπως είπε και ο babis3g για να τους πω ότι βρήκα σκουριά στην πρίζα και θα την αλλάξω.
> 
> Μακάρι να πέσω σε κάνα υπάλληλο που κατανοεί κάποια πράγματα και να μου το κάνει με ευγενικό τρόπο, διαφορετικά θα κάνω ότι μπορώ (τηλέφωνα, email, παράπονα κλπ) για να πετύχω το ελεύθερο 24αρι , βασιζόμενος πάντα (όπως πολύ σωστά είπες) στα δεδομένα που ισχύουν στη σύνδεση του πατέρα μου και τα οποία καταρίπτουν τα όσα μου έχουν πει μέχρι τώρα (τόσο είναι στην περιοχή σας κλπ)
> ...


 24 ξεκλειδωτο θα σου δωσουν,για το 6αρι το βλεπω λιγο χλωμο αν θα σου το αφησουν..εσυ απλα πες τους θελω 24αρι όπως ειχα πριν ..μην ανοίγεις μαζι τους αλλα θεματα :Wink:  και ναι δοκιμασε το asus στου πατερα σου..ωραια ιδεα :One thumb up:

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλησπέρα σας.

Μόλις με πήραν απο τον ΟΤΕ. Μου ξεκλείδωσαν των προφίλ σε 24 ελεύθερο, και το SNR τέθηκε στο 8 με παρακάλια και επιμονή (θα ξανα πιέσω και για πιο χαμηλά). Θα μου στείλουν νέο router γιατί μάλλον το Thomson τα έπαιξε  μετά απο τόσα χρόνια... και πιθανότατα θα έρθει τεχνικός να δει την κατάσταση της καλωδίωσης στο κουτί του σπιτιού (μπορεί να θέλει ένα φρεσκάρισμα η σύνδεση - κόψιμο των άκρων και βίδωμα εκ νέου σε πιο "καθαρό" χαλκό).

Νομίζω ότι θα έχω πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα (μάλλον σε καλό θα μου βγεί το ξεζούμισμα της γραμμής). Συμφώνησαν και οι ίδοι ότι τόσο η απόσταση μου όσο και SNR δεν δικαιολογούν απώλεια ταχύτητας. Βέβαια είχα ένα  ακόμη επιχείρημα της γραμμής του πατέρα μου, που τους έβαλα να την δούν για να μην μπορούν να μου πούν τίποτα.

Εν αναμονή λοιπόν, θα πάω αύριο να πάρω το νέο ρούτερ και θα το αφήσω μέχρι το άλλο ΣΚ. Αν δω τίποτα χαζά ξανά τηλ. για έλεγχο και βλάβη.

Θα περιμένω και το sms ότι έκλεισε η βλάβη και μετά θα βάλω χέρι. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και θα είμαστε σε επικοινωνία για τις εξελίξεις... και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

Και μια χωρίς καν να έχω κάνει reboot το Thomson... SNR 8...!!!! Yeaaa!!!

----------


## iokastis

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> 
> Μόλις με πήραν απο τον ΟΤΕ. Μου ξεκλείδωσαν των προφίλ σε 24 ελεύθερο, και το SNR τέθηκε στο 8 με παρακάλια και επιμονή (θα ξανα πιέσω και για πιο χαμηλά). Θα μου στείλουν νέο router γιατί μάλλον το Thomson τα έπαιξε  μετά απο τόσα χρόνια... και πιθανότατα θα έρθει τεχνικός να δει την κατάσταση της καλωδίωσης στο κουτί του σπιτιού (μπορεί να θέλει ένα φρεσκάρισμα η σύνδεση - κόψιμο των άκρων και βίδωμα εκ νέου σε πιο "καθαρό" χαλκό).
> 
> Νομίζω ότι θα έχω πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα (μάλλον σε καλό θα μου βγεί το ξεζούμισμα της γραμμής). Συμφώνησαν και οι ίδοι ότι τόσο η απόσταση μου όσο και SNR δεν δικαιολογούν απώλεια ταχύτητας. Βέβαια είχα ένα  ακόμη επιχείρημα της γραμμής του πατέρα μου, που τους έβαλα να την δούν για να μην μπορούν να μου πούν τίποτα.
> 
> Εν αναμονή λοιπόν, θα πάω αύριο να πάρω το νέο ρούτερ και θα το αφήσω μέχρι το άλλο ΣΚ. Αν δω τίποτα χαζά ξανά τηλ. για έλεγχο και βλάβη.
> 
> Θα περιμένω και το sms ότι έκλεισε η βλάβη και μετά θα βάλω χέρι. 
> ...


 σου το ειπα ότι το 6 το βλεπω λιγο χλωμο να σου το ξαναδωσουν.για την γραμμη του πατερα σου εκανες λαθος,δεν επρεπε να τους πεις τιποτα.θα σου δωσουν νέο μ/ρ αλλα μηπως σε γυρισουν σε voip? αν το κανουν πρεπει να ψαξεις πριν αγορασεις άλλο  μ/ρ. από την αρχη διεκρινα μια βιασυνη σε ότι κανεις,η συμβουλη μου τωρα είναι επι λεξη..περιμενε να ερθει ο τεχνικος να μετρησει και να σου κουμπωσει και το νέο ρουτερ.εμεις εδώ θα ειμαστε.

edit: διορθωνω,αν σε γυρισουν σε voip θα εχεις το asus για ιντερνετ και το δικο τους μονο για την τηλεφωνια.η βλαβη θα κλεισει μετα την επισκεψη του τεχνικου.

----------


## tsiliscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις επισημάνσεις!

Όντως είναι αλήθεια ότι σε κάποια πράγματα με διακρίνει η βιασύνη αλλά τέλος πάντων.

Ξαναμίλησα μαζί τους προκειμένου να τους πω να μου κάνουν τη γραμμή Fast Path καθώς το ξέχασα όταν μίλησα με τον Τεχνικό και μου είπαν ότι επειδή με κάλεσε τεχνικός απο το τμήμα 2ου επιπέδου, του το έχουν στείλει ως σημείωση μιας και δεν μπορούν αυτοί να επέμβουν! Τώρα είναι Interleaved.  Επιπλέον τους ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν επιθυμώ να με γυρίσουν σε VoIP και το καταχώρησαν και αυτό. Με διαβεβαίωσαν πάντως ότι δεν θα με γυρνούσαν ούτως ή άλλως. 

Το νέο ρούτερ θα πάω να το πάρω εγώ και θα το συνδέσω. Όταν ήμουν στην αναμονή με ενημέρωσε το αυτόματο ότι πιθανή ημερομηνία ολοκλήρωσης των εργασιών αποκατάστασης της βλάβης είναι  η 12η Ιανουαρίου 2018.

Πάντως ο εκπρόσωπος που μίλησα τελευταία μου είπε ότι εαν κλείσει η βλάβη και δεν έχει γυρισει σε fast path μπορώ να καλέσω εκ νέου και να μου το κάνουν.

Γιατί έκανα λάθος που τους είπα για τη γραμμή του πατέρα μου? 

Φιλικά παντα και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα είδα ότι έγραψες "δύσκολο να μου ξαναδώσουν 6"... Διαβάζω βιαστικά....χαχαχα

 Δεν είχα ποτε εγώ 6. Του πατέρα μου έχει 6

Σε εμένα είχα δει ότι είχα 9

Οπότε τώρα με 8 κάτι κέρδισα....και θα το παλέψω για 7 τουλάχιστον... να μην σου πω θα βάλω τη γυναίκα να γκρινιάξει και θα μου δώσουν 6 και δώρο κάτι, αρκει να μην τους ξαναπάρει η γυναίκα....χαχαχα

----------


## iokastis

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις επισημάνσεις!
> 
> Όντως είναι αλήθεια ότι σε κάποια πράγματα με διακρίνει η βιασύνη αλλά τέλος πάντων.
> 
> Ξαναμίλησα μαζί τους προκειμένου να τους πω να μου κάνουν τη γραμμή Fast Path καθώς το ξέχασα όταν μίλησα με τον Τεχνικό και μου είπαν ότι επειδή με κάλεσε τεχνικός απο το τμήμα 2ου επιπέδου, του το έχουν στείλει ως σημείωση μιας και δεν μπορούν αυτοί να επέμβουν! Τώρα είναι Interleaved.  Επιπλέον τους ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν επιθυμώ να με γυρίσουν σε VoIP και το καταχώρησαν και αυτό. Με διαβεβαίωσαν πάντως ότι δεν θα με γυρνούσαν ούτως ή άλλως. 
> 
> Το νέο ρούτερ θα πάω να το πάρω εγώ και θα το συνδέσω. Όταν ήμουν στην αναμονή με ενημέρωσε το αυτόματο ότι πιθανή ημερομηνία ολοκλήρωσης των εργασιών αποκατάστασης της βλάβης είναι  η 12η Ιανουαρίου 2018.
> 
> Πάντως ο εκπρόσωπος που μίλησα τελευταία μου είπε ότι εαν κλείσει η βλάβη και δεν έχει γυρισει σε fast path μπορώ να καλέσω εκ νέου και να μου το κάνουν.
> ...


 γιατι όταν εγω πιο παλια τους ζητουσα target 6 και επεμεναν ότι η πολιτικη της εταιριας δεν το επιτρεπει τους ειπα να δουν τη γραμμη φιλου που ειχε 6αρι και ως δια μαγειας όταν μετα από 3-4 μερες περασα από το σπιτι του ειδα στο μ/ρ του 9 ..παει το 6αρι του φιλου μου και εφταιγα εγω .

----------


## tsiliscfu

Ααααα... κατανοητό

Δεν νομίζω να κάνουν τίποτα τέτοιο γιατι θα τους κυνηγάω... αν και ο πατέρας μου μόνο browsing αραιά και που...

Οπως και να έχει θα δειξει στην πορεία.

----------


## tsiliscfu

Λοιπόν, το πρωί πήγε η γυναίκα μου σε Γερμανό και πήρε το νέο ρούτερ (Speedport). Ακόμα δεν το έχω συνδέσει και δεν νομίζω ότι θα προλάβω σύντομα.
13:40 μου έρχεται στο mail ειδοποίηση από τον Nas για απώλεια σύνδεσης (διακοπή internet στο σπίτι) 
13:56 νέο mail για επανασύνδεση του Nas (αποκατάσταση σύνδεσης internet στο σπίτι)
Δεν ξέρω αν πήγε τεχνικός στο σπίτι
 14:02 sms από ΟΤΕ για αποκατάσταση της βλάβης που άνοιξα προχθές (λογικά έκλεισαν τη βλάβη)
Έρχομαι σπίτι και μπαίνω στο μενού του Thomson...Yeaaaa!!!! Που να μπει και το ASUS σε καμιά βδομάδα!!!!

----------


## babis3g

ωραια καλα ειναι, σε καλο βγηκε η βλαβη ... ειδες με το Asus? αν δεν το εβαζες επανω, ισως να μην εψαχνες την γραμμη  :Razz:

----------


## tsiliscfu

Όντως, όλο αυτό μόνο θετικές συνέπειες έχει μέχρι τώρα.
Η βάση είναι το Asus και εν συνεχεία η περιέργεια μου, η βιασύνη μου και γενικότερα το ξεζούμισμα της γραμμής μου βγήκε σε καλό!

Βέβαια δεν θα είχα καταφέρει τίποτα από όλα αυτά χωρίς τη βοήθεια και την καθοδήγηση σας!!!

Το μόνο που δεν έχω ακόμη προλάβει να τσεκάρω είναι αν τελικά με γύρισαν σε fast path ή με έχουν αφήσει σε interleaved!

Από το speed port θα μπορέσω να το δώ ή μόνο από το ASUS ή τέλος αν πάρω στο 13888;

Θα το αφήσω βέβαια κάποιες μέρες ως έχει.

Να τσεκάρω τα καλώδια στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ ή όχι.

Κάτι άλλο να προσέξω;

----------


## babis3g

κανε tracert στο _tracert my.otenet.g_r
και δες το 2ο hoop αν ειναι κατω απο 10 ms
πχ
Tracing route to my.otenet.gr [62.103.157.37]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  DSL-AC88U [192.168.1.1]
*2*     6 ms     6 ms    * 5 ms*  corf-asr9ka-nyma-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [80.
106.108.66]
  3    11 ms    11 ms    11 ms  skag-asr99b-corf-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [79.
128.229.37]
  4    13 ms    14 ms    13 ms  athe-asr99b-skag-asr99b.backbone.otenet.net [79.
128.234.13]

- - - Updated - - -

καλο ειναι να δεις και την καλωδιωση του σπιτιου, οδηγος εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## tsiliscfu

Χμμμμμ
Μάλλον δεν είμαι σε fast path...

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν εισαι, αλλα αν δεν παιζεις ps / xbοx δεν νομιζω να σε πειραζει ... αλλα αν ζητησεις fast, τοτε μαλλον θα χασεις 1-2 mbps, σχεδον παντα με το fast εχει πιο λιγη ταχυτητα για χαρη του λιγοτερου ping

----------


## tsiliscfu

Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για gaming ούτε έχω κονσόλες!

Οπότε θα το αφήσω ως έχει και βλέπω

----------


## iokastis

> Λοιπόν, το πρωί πήγε η γυναίκα μου σε Γερμανό και πήρε το νέο ρούτερ (Speedport). Ακόμα δεν το έχω συνδέσει και δεν νομίζω ότι θα προλάβω σύντομα.
> 13:40 μου έρχεται στο mail ειδοποίηση από τον Nas για απώλεια σύνδεσης (διακοπή internet στο σπίτι) 
> 13:56 νέο mail για επανασύνδεση του Nas (αποκατάσταση σύνδεσης internet στο σπίτι)
> Δεν ξέρω αν πήγε τεχνικός στο σπίτι
>  14:02 sms από ΟΤΕ για αποκατάσταση της βλάβης που άνοιξα προχθές (λογικά έκλεισαν τη βλάβη)
> Έρχομαι σπίτι και μπαίνω στο μενού του Thomson...Yeaaaa!!!! Που να μπει και το ASUS σε καμιά βδομάδα!!!!


 ωραια,τωρα μοιαζει λιγο για γραμμη που εχει χαμηλο line att..όταν θα κουμπώσεις πανω στη γραμμη το asus τοτε θα καταλάβεις τι εστι ένα καλο και κυριως αξιοπιστο modem/router.να ανεβασεις τα στατιστικα του asus για να δουμε σε τι σοι interleave path σε εχουν τα σαινια του οτε  :Wink: 


εδώ και τα 'χαμπαρια' της δικης μου γραμμης :Wink: 

Tracing route to my.otenet.gr [62.103.157.37]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    20 ms    19 ms    20 ms  80.106.108.14
  3    20 ms    19 ms    19 ms  kava7609a-bras-kav1-e320.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.245.37]
  4    23 ms    22 ms    22 ms  ampe-asr99b-kava7609a.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.228.25]
  5    28 ms    28 ms    28 ms  athe-asr99b-ampe-asr99b.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.228.241]
  6    28 ms    28 ms    27 ms  athe7609c-athe-asr99b.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.154]
  7    27 ms    28 ms    27 ms  195.167.46.86
  8    28 ms    28 ms    28 ms  195.167.46.89
  9    28 ms    28 ms    28 ms  my.otenet.gr [62.103.157.37]

----------


## specialK

> Cosmote έχω. παίζει κανονικά. το μονο προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι δεν κάνει κλήση στο 13888.όλα τα αλλα δουλεύουν κανονικά


Καλησπέρα, με το 13888 οκ;

Το χω απορία γιατι με ενδιαφέρει

----------


## babis3g

100 ευρω στο κιτρινο μαγαζι (σχεδον μιση τιμη, αλλα δεν ξερω για ποσο καιρο)

----------


## mccloudneo

> 100 ευρω στο κιτρινο μαγαζι (σχεδον μιση τιμη, αλλα δεν ξερω για ποσο καιρο)


Το παράγγειλα πριν λίγο απο αμαζονιο uk 88€ με μεταφορικά.

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια, απο Αγγλια εχε ετοιμο ενα EU adapter
https://d1aeri3ty3izns.cloudfront.ne...00/preview.jpg

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλημέρες

Τελικά σήμερα βρήκα χρόνο να βάλω πάνω το ASUS

Για δείτε και πείτε μου... δεν ανεβένει πάνω απο 18κάτι... ενώ το max ανεβαίνει... Τί έγινε τώρα? 




- - - Updated - - -

Ότι και να δοκιμάσω , το Data Rate είναι κολλημένο στα 18.430.

Μόνο το Max Rate ανεβαίνει πάνω απο 25500 αλλά το data όχι....

Καμιά ιδέα τί μπορεί να φταίει? Να πάρω τηλ στον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## babis3g

τοτε τηλεφωνημα, αν εισαι τυχερος, μαλλον σε εχουν σε περιορισμενη ταχυτητα

----------


## tsiliscfu

Να αφήσω το ASUS με τις ρυθμίσεις στο default ή να βάλω πάνω το Speed Port?

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, σήμερα πριν βάλω το ASUS κούμπωσα πάνω το Speed Port (τόσο καιρό είχα αφήσει το Thomson) για να φαίνεται ότι το έχω συνδέσει.

Τί θα πρότεινες να ζητήσω ή να ρωτήσω τον ΟΤΕ προκεμένου να μάθω κάτι χρήσιμο για τη γραμμή ή για να άρουν τον πιθανό περιορισμό ?

Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## babis3g

αν η ταχυτητα ειναι ιδια ασε το στο default γιατι αν κανεις τηλεφωνημα και δουν οτι το snr ειναι χαμηλο, θα νομιζουν οτι εχει θεμα η γραμμη σου και δεν θα βοηθησει να στην ξεκλειδωσουν
Απο την αλλη αν τους πεις οτι εσυ ππειραξες την γραμμη, το βλεπω χλωμο να στην ξεκλειδωσουν
Απλα πες τους οτι η ταχυτητα ειναι λιγο χαμηλη, με το εν λογο attainable rate επρεπε να κλειδωνω πιο πανω ... αλλα αν σε ακκουσουν εχει καλως, αλλιως οτι και να πεις an δεν θελουν να το κανουν, δεν...

----------


## tsiliscfu

οκ κατάλαβα

Θα γυρίσω στο default και μετά θα ξεδιπλώσω τη διπλωματία μου στηριζόμενος στην προηγούμενη βλάβη και στο line att κάτι το οποίο είχαν αποδεχθεί και συμφωνήσει τότε οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ.

Με ωραίο και ευγενικό τρόπο... Ελπίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρω

Καλό βράδυ και ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές

- - - Updated - - -

Καλημέρα

Γύρισα τα πάντα σε default και πήρα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ. Ευγενικά και όμορφα... 

Και τελικά μου έχουν περιορισμό στα 18 προληπτικά λόγω της προηγούμενης βλάβης... με προσέχουν για να μην στενοχωρηθώ...

Τους ζήτησα να απελευθερώσουν το προφίλ μου όπως ήταν 7 συναπτά έτη χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Είμαι τόσο κοντά στο κουτί που είναι κρίμα να μην απολαμβάνω το μέγιστο της γραμμής μου. Τους είπα ότι πιο παλιά έπιανα και 20 και 22 οπότε να μου το αφήσουν ελέυθερο.

Καταχωρήθηκε βλάβη με το αίτημα μου και αναμένω την υλοποίηση. Έως τότε όλα default και υπομονή...

- - - Updated - - -

11:26 έρχεται το sms για τον αριθμό της βλάβης....
12:46 έρχεται το sms για το κλείσιμο της βλάβης...
και τσααα.... ως δια μαγείας φθάσαμε στα 20 και κάτι ψιλά...
Θα το αφήσω έτσι μερικές μέρες και μετά θα του δώσω λίγο red bull σταγόνα σταγόνα και σιγά σιγά για να πάμε στα σίγουρα... μη γίνει πάλι καμιά πατάτα γιατί μετά δεν βλέπω να με ξεκλειδώνουν με τίποτα...

----------


## babis3g

ωραια, ναι ασε το ετσι, κανονικα ουτε snr tweak δεν χρειαζεσαι

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλησπέρα!

Φίλος στη Θεσσαλονίκη αγόρασε το ίδιο router. ISP έχει Forthnet. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν χρειάζονται τίποτα εξειδικεύμενες ρυθμίσεις ή παίζει out of the box που λέμε...
Από το customer support του είπαν ότι δεν έχει user name...!!! Λειτουργεί με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου...!!! Και να το ρυθμίσει ως vdsl για να παίξει...!!!  Ο φίλος έχει adsl!
Ισχύουν τα παραπάνω ;;;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω με forthnet, ισως καποιος φιλος με forthnet να σου πει ... αλλα ΑΝ του ειπε ο παροχος δεν θελει user name / pass και μονο το τηλεφωνο, ετσι θα ειναι ... μπορει να δοκιμασει το quick start wizard να συνδεθει αλλιως οι ρυθμισεις ειναι pppoe.llc, vpi/vci 8/35, το αριθμο τηλεφωνου και ολα τα αλλα στο αυτοματο
στο dsl settings συνηθως ως εχει απο το εργοστασιο ειναι οκ στις πιο πολλες συνδεσεις, δεν νομιζω να θελει κατι ιδιαιτερο εκει

----------


## tsiliscfu

Χωρίς snr tweak.....

----------


## mccloudneo

> Μεγεια, απο Αγγλια εχε ετοιμο ενα EU adapter
> https://d1aeri3ty3izns.cloudfront.ne...00/preview.jpg


Σημερα και εγω το εβαλα και απλα να ενημερωσω για τυχον prospective buyers οτι το τροφοδοτικο μεσα στο κουτι εχει και αγγλικο και ευρωπαικο (ελληνικο) ανταπτορα οποτε δεν χρειαζεται καποιο μετατροπεα.

Οσον αφορα τον φιλο που ρωταει για forthnet/νοβα δεν νομιζω οτι δουλευει χωρις username password του dsl σου. Εγω εχω vdsl 50αρα και συγχρονιζει κανονικα 49999kbps. Ενω συγχρονισε κατευθειαν με το quick wizard, με δυσκολεψε λιγο στο να παρει ip ηθελε λιγο tinkering επαιξα λιγο με διαφορες ρυθμισεις που κοιτουσα απο το ΖΤΕ της νοβα και καποια στιγμη απλα πηρε οποτε δεν ξερω ποια ακριβως αλλαγη το επηρεασε. Του εκανα βεβαια και ενα firmware update κατευθειαν οταν το ανοιξα.

Στο δια ταυτα επειδη εγω λογω του οτι κλειδωνω σε καμπινα η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου ειναι 49999 ετσι κι αλλιως ο λογος που το πηρα ειναι το ασυρματο το οποιο ομολογουμενως τα σπαει. Δυο δικτυα ενα 5ghz ενα 2,4ghz φουλ γρηγορο το 5αρι και το 2,4 τρομερη εμβελεια πιανει 35mbps σε σημειο που το ΖΤΕ της νοβα σε speedtest εβγαζε 0,5mbps.

Πολυ ευχρηστα μενου, γενικα πολυ ικανοποιημενος.

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλησπέρα σας

Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας. 

Λόγω προβλήματος με το σήμα της Vodafone στο σπίτι, χρησιμοποιώ εδω και 7 έτη μια συσκευή που δίνει η εν λόγω εταιρεία Vodafone Full Σημα. Συνδέεται κατευθείαν στο router και έχω όντως φουλ σήμα !!!

Τα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν όταν τελείωσαν τα προβλήματα με τη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (κλείδωμα προφίλ κλπ που αναφέρονται παραπάνω στο topic).

Παρ' όλες τις επικοινωνίες μου τόσες μέρες με την vodafone αυτή η συσκευή της (Huawei) δεν καταφέρνει με τίποτα να συνδεθεί και να έχω σήμα

Έχω δοκιμάσει ότι απλό μπορούσα να κάνω (restart, ανάθεση ip κλπ) χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει πάλι καμιά μ@λ@κια με τον ΟΤΕ και να παιδεύομαι τόσο καιρό άδικα???

Έχει κάποιος απο εσάς αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και βρήκε κάποια λύση?

Παλαιότερα η γραμμή ήταν Fast Path και τώρα είναι Interleaved (για όσο αξίζει σαν πληροφορία)

Αυτό που παρατήρησα δυο μέρες είναι ότι αν δεν συνδέσω αυτή τη συσκευή στον router, η γραμμή μια χαρά και χωρίς λάθη....   μόλις συνδέσω το Full Σήμα... τα λάθη πολλαπλασιάζονται εκθετικά.....

Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση - λύση - ιδεά είναι επρόσδεκτη

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και καλό σας βράδυ

Υ.Γ. Η vodafone μου το ξεκαθάρισε ότι αν έχει προβλημα το full σημα, επειδή δεν είμαι πια συνδρομητής με συμβόλαιο αλλά και επειδή δεν έχει άλλες τέτοιες συσκευές δεν θα μου το αντικαταστήσει....!!!!

----------


## babis3g

Δεν καταλαβα τι προβληματα εχεις, η γραμμη σου (που εδειξες φωτο) παει στα 20 χωρις πειραγμα snr
Επισης τι συσκευη ειναι αυτη που προσπαθεις να την συνδεσεις στο Asus? και πως προσπαθεις να την συνδεσεις?

----------


## tsiliscfu

Η γραμμή κλειδώνει χωρίς snr tweak και κανένα σφάλμα

Η συσκευή είναι της Vodafone και συνδέεται στο ρούτερ με rj45 για να βγει στο internet

Έτσι δούλευε τόσα χρόνια με το ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ

Μου κίνησε την περιέργεια ότι το άφησα για αρκετό καιρό ασύνδετο και όταν το κούμπωσα στον ρούτερ τότε φόρτωσε με σφάλματα και από την άλλη η συσκευή της Vodafone δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα

Έχω την υποψία ότι ανήκει στην κατηγορία συσκευών femtocell 

Από την άλλη όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν αφού τελείωσανε τα θέματα της γραμμής από τον ΟΤΕ

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο

----------


## babis3g

και παλι δεν καταλαβα πιο κανει την γραμμη
Aφου συνδεεις αυτο τις vodafone στο asus πως κανει σφαλματα αν κανει την γραμμη το asus? το asus θα δειξει σφαλματα αν κανει αυτο την γραμμη
H κανει την γραμμη αυτο της vodafone ? αν ναι, και το ασος δεν δειχνει σφαλματα (οταν ειναι συνδεμενο το asus για την γραμμη) ενω της voda εχει και πολλα (οταν ειναι συνδεμνο αυτο να κανει την γραμμη) τοτε μαλλον εφαγε τα ψωμια του γιατι δεν μπορει το ενα να τα δειχνει ολα καλα και το αλλο χαλια

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλησπέρα. Τελικά η προβληματική συσκευή της Vodafone παρέδωσε πνεύμα... "κάηκε" και σύντομα θα αντικατασταθεί.

Κάτι άλλο τώρα... μου έβγαλε ενημέρωση για firmware update...

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ή να περιμένω λιγάκι...???

Κωδικός νέου firmware:  1.1.2.3.473

Έχω το 439 αλλά μου χάνει το 5G και έχει κολλήσει μια δυο φορές...

----------


## babis3g

τι να σου πω? στα αλλα μοντελα ακομα λενε οτι εχει θεμα το 5G, δεν με ενημερωσαν αν βγαλουν καποιο αλλο συντομα

----------


## internator

Παιδιά έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας άλλος θεματάκια με iOS συσκευές στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ ή και πιο γενικά στα ρούτερ της Asus;

Καταρχήν από τη πρώτη στιγμή το 5Ghz δεν παίζει καλά με τα iPhone. Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα είναι από την μεριά της Apple ή της Asus, αλλά όταν το iPhone μπαίνει σε sleep mode πάντα αποσυνδέεται από το WiFi (αυτό φαίνεται γιατί όταν το "ξυπνάς" περνάνε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα για να επανασυνδεθεί στο wifi). Aντίθετα στο 2,4GHz band δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα, το κινητό παραμένει κανονικά συνέχεια συνδεδεμένο. 

Άλλο ένα θέμα που έχω παρατηρήσει και νομίζω χειροτέρευσε μετά το προ-τελευταίο firmware update της Asus, έχει να κάνει με το IPv6. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά κάποιες φορές το κινητό χάνει ή αργεί να ανανεώσει την IPv6 με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν θέματα συνδεσιμότητας με κάποια apps που πιθανολογώ δεν κάνουν fallback σε ipv4, οπότε και υπάρχουν τρομερές καθυστερήσεις για να φορτώσει περιεχόμενο στο Instagram π.χ. (εμφανίζεται συνέχεια το spiral της φόρτωσης και δεν φορτώνει τπτ για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα). Αν αποσυνδεθώ από τo WiFi και επανασυνδεθώ το πρόβλημα λύνεται συνήθως.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε το 5G channel bandwidth στα 40 mhz, επισης δοκιμασε διαφορετικα value στο Beacon Interval πχ 200 - 300 - 500 (default was at 100) DTIM Interval πχ 20-30

----------


## internator

Βρήκα κι ένα ξένο thread που περιγράφει το πρόβλημα πιο αναλυτικά. 

http://www.snbforums.com/threads/uns...clients.22833/

----------


## iokastis

νέο firmware Version 1.1.2.3_502  εδώ https://www.asus.com/uk/Networking/D...HelpDesk_BIOS/

<<ASUS DSL-AC55U Firmware version v1.1.2.3_502 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
DSL:
- DSL driver updated - v5.5.2.10, fixed possible lower synced upstream data rate issue.
- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated,
Added Australia ISP Aussie Broadband.
Added Australia ISP Buzz Telco.
Added Australia ISP MyRepublic.

Bug fixes and enhancements:
- Fixed possible UI failed to login issue.
- Fixed LAN > LAN IP settings failed to take effect issue.
- Fine tune web server.
- Fixed upload Settings file via IE11 would fail issue.
- Fine tune FAQ link.
- Fine tune QoS default rule list.
- Fixed various UI related issues.


Please unzip the firmware file first then check the MD5 code.
MD5: 36676e32f15b6df78cafb3c6d788b695 >>


δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα θα το κανω σε λιγο γιατι θελω να δω στην πραξη αυτό <<DSL driver updated - v5.5.2.10, fixed possible lower synced upstream data rate issue >>επειδή όταν το ειχα κουμπωμενο στη γραμμη παρατηρησα καποια θεματακια στο upstream,αναξια λογου αφου εχω adsl συνδεση αλλα αν το εχουν φτιαξει προφανος θα εχει διαφορα στις vdsl συνδεσεις.

ok εχουν φτιαξει το θεματακι με το upstream..όπως εγραψα για την adsl συνδεση μου ηταν αναξιο λογου αλλα από θεση ταξης μου φαινοταν παραξενο που το upstream ηταν στα 1015 kbps ενώ θα επρεπε να είναι στα 1023 kbps όπως στο tp link.αυτό εφτιαξε με νέο firmware και το επιβεβαινω.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχάριστο νεο, αλλα μηπως ετυχε και το συγκεκριμενο reboot? ολα τα modem εχουν μια μικρη αποκλιση γενικα στο κλειδωμα αναλογα την ωρα και ισως πως θα ¨κλειδωσει¨ σε αναλογη επανακινηση το dsl driver

----------


## iokastis

> Ευχάριστο νεο, αλλα μηπως ετυχε και το συγκεκριμενο reboot? ολα τα modem εχουν μια μικρη αποκλιση γενικα στο κλειδωμα αναλογα την ωρα και ισως πως θα ¨κλειδωσει¨ σε αναλογη επανακινηση το dsl driver


 όχι ειχε ένα θεματακι με το upstream.το ειχα διαπιστωσει αλλα επειδή είναι αναξιο λογου δεν το εγραψα εδώ στο φορουμ.διαβασα τις διορθωσεις που κανει το νέο firmware και ειπα να το δοκιμασω.εκανα πολλα reboots και πολλα πειραγματα στο snr αλλα παντα το upstream ηταν στα 1023,οπως είναι στο tp link.μπορει σε vdsl η διαφορα να είναι πιο εμφανης.

----------


## stavpal

Να μαι και γω εδώ. Λίγες μέρες που το έχω (του έβαλα την 502) δείχνει οκ. Άσχετο, ξέρετε πως ενεργοποιείται η εγγύηση 3 ετών? Έκανα account στην ASUS καθώς και registration του router. Εκεί που λέει Activate service package, στην VIP card έχω μόνο το S/N και το V/N. Χρειάζεται να κάνω τίποτα άλλο ή απλά με το registration είμαι οκ?

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλημέρα στην παρέα.

Είχα λάβει sms απο τον ΟΤΕ για αναβάθμιση της γραμμής μου σε ευρυζωνική και σύνδεσα το SpeedPort για να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες εργασίες.

Χθες έλαβα και το sms ολοκλήρωσης της αναβάθμισης.

Τώρα πρέπει να αλλάξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του ASUS ή το συνδέω απλά ξανά και θα παίζει όπως πριν?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## babis3g

Θα εχεις επανω και το speedport για να κανει την τηλεφωνια μονο (το asus δεν εχει voip θυρα) με ενα απο αυτους τους τροπους (στο asus αλλαζεις μονο το ip)

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post5908813

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλησπέρα

Ακολούθησα τα βήματα του πρώτου link.

Το Asus συνδέθηκε μια χαρά... το Telephony όμως στο SpeedPort δεν λέει να ανάψει με τίποτα...άρα δεν έχω τηλέφωνο...

(Απο το Spliter έδωσα το "Modem" στο Asus και το "Phone" στον Phone 2 του SpeedPort   και απο τη LAN1 του ASUS στη LAN1 του SpeedPort με το κίτρινο του SpeedPort)

Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ

Ώπα τώρα το πρόσεξα... Πειράζει που άλλξα την ip στο SpeedPort και όχι στο ASUS...??? (Μάλλον την έκανα την πατάτα και το έκανα αντίστροφα...)

----------


## babis3g

δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο αρκει σε ενα απο τα δυο να ειναι διαφορετικα ... εδω οδηγος ξανα (η αλλαγη ip μονο στο asus αλλα γινεται και στο speedport να αλλαχτει)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post5908813

----------


## agnostos

Χαιρετώ το forum,

Αγόρασα πρόσφατα το συγκεκριμένο modem/router για να αντικαταστήσω το απαράδεκτο ZTE ZXHN H108N της forthnet μιας που διάβασα καλά σχόλια και το βρήκα και σε καλή τιμή.

Τις πρώτες μέρες όλα καλά.

Σταδιακά έβαλα κάποια firmware updates και έκανα και κάποιες βασικές ρυθμίσεις.

Τι το ήθελα;

Πλέον βαράει επανεκκινήσεις μόνο του 3-4 φορές την ημέρα.

Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι πρόβλημα που λύνεται ή να το επιστρέψω ως ελαττωματικό;

----------


## Kirimiskon

Σας παρακαλώ θέλω βοήθεια. Σήμερα πείρα το ρούτερ της assus  και δεν μπορω  να   υο συνδεσω στο ιντερνετ ειμαι απελπισμενος εκανα οτι επρεπε με  με user name  και password  του ΟΤΕ δλδ otenet  bla bla . . Και δεν μπενει εποικηνωνηστε παρακαλω μαζί μου 6942448935 αν ξέρετε τη φταει

----------


## stavpal

1. ΣΒΗΣΕ το τηλέφωνο σου !!!

2. Έχω το ac56u και για vdsl είναι έτσι

----------


## iokastis

καλησπερα,παρατηρησα στο log του asus τα παρακατω και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι συμβαινουν.να πω πως δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις.

----------


## iokastis

> καλησπερα,παρατηρησα στο log του asus τα παρακατω και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι συμβαινουν.να πω πως δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις.


επανερχομαι στο προβλημα και αναφερω πως παροτι δοκιμασα διαφορες ρυθμισεις,στο log παρατηρω τα ιδια ακομη και για τη lan2.να προσθεσω πως στην 1 του asus ερχεται η 1 του speedport για το τηλεφωνο  και η 2 του asus συνδεει τον υπολογιστη με το ιντερνετ.εγω δεν καταλαβαινω αποσυνδεσεις ουτε και προβληματα στο τηλεφωνο γι'αυτο με προβληματιζει αυτο που βλεπω στο log του asus.αν καποιος φιλος μου εξηγησει θα του ημουν υποχρεος.

----------


## hercoulis

Γεια σας.
Ένα μήνα κάτοχος του AC55U, και είμαι ευχαριστημένος σε σχέση με το παλιό ζτε του οτε.
Γραμμή adsl wind και από 10 με το ζτε, τώρα έχω 14 download.
Θα μπορούσα να το αφήσω στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις όπως μου είπαν από το κατάστημα αλλά διαβάζοντας μερικά ποστ εδώ μέσα, το τροποποίησα λίγο  :Smile:

----------


## chrislamp

Καλησπερα,
Δοκιμασα τις προαλες το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ σε μια vdsl ενος φιλου μου, πηρα το username και password (απ'οτι θυμαμαι το username ειναι το ιδιο με το password, τουλαχιστον ετσι ειναι για adsl) αλλα ενω συγχρονιζε η γραμμη του και μου ελεγε download και upload, ip δεν επαιρνε και δεν ειχε συνδεση στο internet. πως το φτιαχνω αυτο;

----------


## hercoulis

Το ρουτερ εδώ κ μια εβδομάδα μου κάνει νερά, αποσυνδέεται από το Ίντερνετ. Με πιθανότητες προσπαθώ να ανοίξω σελίδα. Αναγκαία επιστροφή στο ρουτερ της wind.

----------


## bilis

Καλησπερα, 
νεος κατοχος αυτου του modem και ειμαι σε Nova VDSL 100, εχω απενεργοποιήσει το Dynamic Line Adjustment (DLA) και προσπαθώ να περασω δικο μου SNR (Stability Adjustment) αλλα δεν το περναει με τιποτα. Ενω βαζω πχ SNR 7 και παταω apply, αυτο συνεχίζει να αυξομειώνεται σε  8-9-10 οπως κανει δηλαδι και σε defaul κατασταση με το DLA ενεργοποιημένο. Εχει κανενας φιλος καμια ιδεα γιατι γινεται αυτο?

----------


## zackkast

Καλησπέρα
Έχεις κάνει Disabled και το SRA???

----------


## bilis

Οχι φιλε μου γιατι οταν το κανω disable για καποιον λογο δεν συγχρονίζει (αναβοσβηνει το "DSL" συνεχεια)

----------


## zackkast

παράξενο...
όσο παραμένει ενεργοποιημένο το sra και να παίζεις με το stability adjustment δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα θα το ανεβάζει πάλι το sra.
με όλα τα υπόλοιπα Settings στο default και μόνο sra disable δε συγχρονίζει δηλαδή???

- - - Updated - - -

μετά την αλλαγή των ρυθμίσεων έχεις κάνει reboot

----------


## bilis

Oντως ειναι περιεργο.. τωρα που το λες βεβαια θα δοκιμασω να περασω την ρυθμιση, να κανω apply και μετα ενα reboot μηπως ειχε φαει κανενα σκαλωμα το modem και δεν συγχρόνιζε. Θα ενημερώσω.. ευχαριστω φιλε μου

----------


## chrislamp

Έχει καταφέρει κανεις να δουλέψει με το ethernet wan; είχα βάλει το ρουτερ του provider και μετά με ethernet στο asus ώστε να δουλευει για WiFi αλλά τίποτα δεν μου δουλευε. Μόνο όταν το έβαλα σε service 2 και μετά bridge κάτι έκανε αλλά μετά τα δυο ρουτερ παλευαν για το 192.168.1.1 γίνεται κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει διότι τα how to της asus δεν με βοηθησαν

----------


## tsiliscfu

Άλλαξε ip στου provider
Εγώ έχω βάλει στου provider 192.168.2.1 και στους ASUS 192.168.1.1 και μέσω wan παίζουν μια χαρά 
Καλά Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## chrislamp

> Άλλαξε ip στου provider
> Εγώ έχω βάλει στου provider 192.168.2.1 και στους ASUS 192.168.1.1 και μέσω wan παίζουν μια χαρά 
> Καλά Χριστούγεννα.


Θα το δοκιμασω
Καλα Χριστουγεννα

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Ενώ έχω το asus πίσω από το speedport και όλα διαχειρίζονται από το asus, ωστόσο εδώ και λίγο καιρό το asus τρώει κολλήματα (σαν να μπουκώνει) και κόβει το internet σε όλο το δίκτυο. Μόνο με restart του asus στρώνει.

Το θέμα είναι ότι εδώ και δυο μέρες τα κολλήματα αυτά γίνονται όλο και πιο συχνά και έχω αγανακτήσει (χθες έκανα πάνω από 6-7 restart !!!)

Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή 

Καλές γιορτές

----------


## nikoslykos

Λοιπον πηρα το συγκεκριμενο modem/router για να αντικαταστησω το Sercomm της Cosmote. 
Εχω VDSL 100αρα. Λοιπον συνδεσα το ASUS και συγχρονισε στα 81mbps... απο τα 101mbps που συγχρονιζει της Cosmote. Θελει καποια ιδιαιτερη παραμετροποιηση;

----------


## hercoulis

Τελικά έδωσαν νέα αναβάθμιση για ότι κολλήματα και αποσυνδέσεις είχε.

----------


## bluescorpion

> Τελικά έδωσαν νέα αναβάθμιση για ότι κολλήματα και αποσυνδέσεις είχε.


Το αστειο ειναι οτι με την νεα αναβαθμιση συγχρονιζει πιο χαμηλα απο το σαπιο του παροχου.

----------


## hercoulis

Ακριβώς αυτό!!
Αλλά Και να ήταν μόνο αυτό!!
Έχω wind και με το δικό της ρούτερ στο μέτρημα έχω 10+, με αυτό έχω 3/4 παραπάνω στις καλές του αλλά πολλά κομπιασματα και δε ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω. Εκεί που πάει να ανοίξει τη σελίδα, σταματάει και τίποτα. 
Να το κάνω εργοστασιακές λέτε;

----------


## internator

Κι εγω αρκετά προβλήματα το τελευταίο διάστημα, δεν ξερω τι γίνεται.

----------


## hercoulis

Άρα δεν έχει να κάνει με τις ρυθμίσεις του καθενός. 

Υπάρχει κανένα support?

Edit: υπάρχει feedback στην εφαρμογή για κινητά.

----------


## maninho13

Καλησπέρα σας,
έχω το ASUS DSL-AC55U και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως Access point. Έχω το router της WIND ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η108Ν v.2.5 για να παίρνω Internet και θέλω να το συνδέσω με το ASUS (με καλώδιο σε άλλο δωμάτιο) για να μπορέσω να εκμεταλλευτώ το καλύτερο σήμα Wi-Fi, το 5G σήμα που είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το απλό και φυσικά να έχω έξτρα θύρες LAN για συνδέσεις με καλώδιο. Μπορεί κάποιος (αναλυτικά) να μου πει πως θα ρυθμίσω το ASUS; Όσο και να έψαξα, και σε αγγικά sites δεν βρήκα τρόπο. Ευχαριστώ θερμά. Η Ip του Αsus ειναι 192.168.1.1 ενώ του ZTE τη βγάζει 192.168.1.254.

----------


## zackkast

καλημέρα.
αρχικά θα πας στο Advanced settings >>lan>>LAN IP ip address και θα σετάρεις μία ip Πού θες να έχεις πρόσβαση στο interface του asus πχ 192.168.1.2 μετά θα πας στο DHCP Server>>εκεί που λέει Enable the DHCP Server =no >>μετά στο Switch Control και NAT Acceleration Disable>>μετά θα πας στο firewall>>στο General>> Enable Firewall =no και είσαι κομπλέ :Cool:

----------


## maninho13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Το καλώδιο ethernet πως θα το συνδέσω μεταξύ ZTE και Asus; Στο ZTE προφανώς θα το βάλω σε θύρα lan, στο Asus σε τι θύρα θα το βάλω; σε κάποια Lan ή στη Wan (Μπλε χρώμα) που έχει;;;

Επίσης, είχα στείλει και μήνυμα στην Asus και που απάντησαν τα εξής:
_Σας ευχαριστούμε που επικοινωνήσατε με την Asus, το όνομά μου είναι Νικόλαος και θα προσπαθήσω να σας βοηθήσω με την τρέχουσα κατάστασή σας.

Σχετικά με το modem DSL-AC55U, θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι δεν υποστηρίζει τη λειτουργία Access Point.
Μπορεί να παραμετροποιηθεί μόνο ως modem/router.

Για να το παραμετροποιήσετε ως σκέτο router, παρακαλούμε να ακολουθήσετε τα παρακάτω βήματα:

1. Συνδέστε κάποιον υπολογιστή μέσω καλωδίου στο modem Asus και συνδεθείτε στο interface του router (192.168.1.1)

2. Ενεργοποιήστε την λειτουργία (dual WAN) (WAN -> dual WAN -> Enable Dual WAN -> ON)

3. Επιλέξτε ως "primary connection" την επιλογή “Ethernet WAN”.

4. Αλλάξτε την IP του Router ASUS από (192.168.1.1) σε (192.168.2.1) (Routers Interface -> LAN -> IP Address)

5. Συνδέστε την θύρα WAN του ASUS σε μια θύρα LAN του modem του παρόχου σας.
_

Είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που μου έγραψες εσύ. Η βασική διαφορά είναι ότι από την Asus δεν λενε να απενεργοποιήσω το DHCP Server. Τι λες; Τι να κάνω;

----------


## zackkast

με τη μέθοδο που σου είπανε θα λειτουργήσει σαν ρούτερ οπότε θα έχεις double nat και όχι σαν access point.
Κάνε το παραπάνω που παρέθεσα θα συνδέσετε ένα lan από το ZTE σε ένα από τα 4 lan του Asus όχι στο wan.
Επίσης Είχα ξεχάσει να σημειώσω στο παραπάνω post ότι υπάρχει ένα Bug στo firmware Version 1.1.2.3_960 και δεν λειτουργεί αυτή η μέθοδος που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

----------


## hercoulis

Έδωσαν νέα αναβάθμιση

----------


## zackkast

Version 1.1.2.3_979
2022/09/07 :Smile:

----------


## tsiliscfu

Καλημέρα στην παρέα.
Έχω το AC55U πίσω από το Speedport μέσω Wan
Το τελυταίο διάστημα άρχισε τα κολήμματα και το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι μου κόβει το WiFi Calling με αποτέλεσμα να έχω αρκετές χαμένες κλήσεις 
Σας παραθέτω το log μπας και έχει τύχει σε κανέναν. Κάθε πιθανή βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

2022-12-04 12:19:37 kernel: Link State: Ethernet link down.
2022-12-04 12:19:40 kernel: Link State: Ethernet link up.
2022-12-04 12:23:38 kernel: Link State: Ethernet link down.
2022-12-04 12:23:42 kernel: Link State: Ethernet link up.
2022-12-04 12:23:45 WAN Connection: Wan link up.
2022-12-04 12:23:45 syslog: Modem hangup
2022-12-04 12:23:45 syslog: Connect time 185.8 minutes.
2022-12-04 12:23:45 syslog: Sent 86340622 bytes, received 2592693532 bytes.
2022-12-04 12:23:45 dnsmasq[28144]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2022-12-04 12:23:45 dnsmasq[28144]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2022-12-04 12:23:45 dnsmasq[28144]: using nameserver 212.205.212.205#53
2022-12-04 12:23:45 dnsmasq[28144]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2022-12-04 12:23:45 pppoe-relay[28123]: recv (receivePacket): Network is down
2022-12-04 12:23:45 pppoe-relay[28123]: recv (receivePacket): Network is down
2022-12-04 12:23:46 syslog: Connection terminated.
2022-12-04 12:23:46 syslog: LCP down.
2022-12-04 12:23:46 syslog: Terminating on signal 15
2022-12-04 12:23:49 kernel: [smuxctl rem nas10_X]
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel: 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel:  $s: go into unregister_mulif_device 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel: 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel:  nas10_0: vifname = unregister_mulif_device 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel: 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel:  Release MAC when router interface unregister 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel: 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel:  mulif_release_MacAddress 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel: 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel:  $s: go into unregister_mulif_device 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel: 
2022-12-04 12:23:52 kernel: Link State: PVC_10_0 logistic interface down.
2022-12-04 12:23:54 syslog: PAP authentication succeeded
2022-12-04 12:23:54 syslog: peer from calling number AC :Very Happy: E:48:00:01:11 authorized
2022-12-04 12:23:54 syslog: local  IP address 79.129.255.251
2022-12-04 12:23:54 syslog: remote IP address 80.106.125.100
2022-12-04 12:23:54 syslog: primary   DNS address 212.205.212.205
2022-12-04 12:23:54 syslog: secondary DNS address 195.170.0.1
2022-12-04 12:23:54 dnsmasq[28144]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: started, version 2.78 cachesize 150
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: using nameserver 212.205.212.205#53
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: using nameserver 212.205.212.205#53
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: bad address at /etc/hosts line 2
2022-12-04 12:23:55 dnsmasq[6962]: read /etc/hosts - 5 addresses
2022-12-04 12:23:56 kernel: Link State: PVC_10_0 logistic interface up.
2022-12-04 12:23:56 kernel: [route_setting]remove interface[0]=[ppp100]
2022-12-04 12:23:56 kernel: [qos_execute(9543)]:Force Turn Off Bandwidth Limiter on Guest Network.
2022-12-04 12:23:57 kernel: 
2022-12-04 12:23:57 kernel:  #### wan_primary: [79.129.255.251]
2022-12-04 12:23:58 kernel: ddns_execute(), interface[ppp100]
2022-12-04 12:24:02 ddns: ddns update ok
2022-12-04 12:24:08 kernel: Link State: Ethernet link down.
2022-12-04 12:24:11 kernel: Link State: Ethernet link up.

----------

